# Venezuelan court dissolves legislature, one step closer to dictatorship



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We all knew it was coming, but that lovable little oil glut down south has taken the next step toward totalitarianism.
The country's high court has declared that the opposition congress is now invalid, and has taken all legislative duties as their own.
(source: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...eme-court-takes-over-national-assembly-duties)

Instead of this just being another news story, let's make it a game.
With what you have right now(even if illegal in that country), and no more, what would be your plan of action if you found yourself in this middle of this situation?
Your government has now gone from 3 branches to 2, and the man in power only seeks more. His puppet court has assumed full legislative, as well as judicial, responsibility. Your fellow countrymen are forced to stand in bread lines and watch as military trucks roll in to local grocery stores, load up their goods, and drive away.
What would your plans be for the given time periods
1 Day
1 Week
1 Month
1 Year

This is a mental exercise with no wrong answer, though you may be questioned on your choices.
Do you sit quietly, surrounded by your preps, and hope for the best?
Do you attempt to lead a revolution?
Do you kowtow to the new leader and offer to comb his luxurious mustache in exchange for his table scraps?

What would you do?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The answer is simple; head to the US, everything there is FREE!

Great way to take this actual SHTF situation and make a mental exercise of it. I think I'd be digging in and watching for the next move. It pretty much looks like Dictatorship in their future but you never know, some outside source could move in and change the entire game. I would be keeping my ear to the ground to see if there is any talk of revolution and if so I might start making connections with that. It is their country and if they want it they may have to fight for it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anybody up for gun running???

That is the only option left for them, revolution.

There has to be patriots in the population.

Perhaps SOUTHCOM can run in a few thousand sterile AKM's.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

May as well game play it.
If the leftist buttmunchers had their way, Trump would be ousted along with all conservative politicians. Hillary would be prez, and feinstein would have her 51 votes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Court running Government where do we see that coming ?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Always the next step in a failed socialist or communist government, and inevitable, is dictatorship, chaos, and revolution. If finding ( If ??? ) myself in that situation and being 57 I am not starting a revolution. However, being a patriot I would certainly contribute in any way I can to restore this once great republic. I would prepare, watch, listen. Sorta what I am doing now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well where are we ?
We have a shadow government up and running
We have a court that ignores the law and does as it pleases.
We have a large number of people in power that openly defy the law
We have a totally failed education system based only of correct agenda
Who is the next Venezuela ?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Short version...Depends on some things but here is what I think I would do.

Try to identify local groups of like minded folks. Build numbers, train, and prepare for an insurgency war.

Find Media that were against the Government and keep them in the loop of where and when to be.....(more on that in a minute)

Conduct ambushes on Political leaders and supporters, to kill or capture them for information.

Avoid confrontations with the Military, but try to get the law enforcement to begin to be brutal in areas that you see a lack of support for your cause..
(ex. The people of Town X are very pro-the new form of Government). Conduct a campaign in there town to make it look like a cell is active there...conduct attacks on law enforcement, but make it appear to be the work of locals. WHen locals congregate to complain about the violence... hire agitators to incite anger, and instigate clashes between the police and them... Use the media friends to capture the result)

Worse case Bomb places where you have sympathy but little actual membership and make it look like the Regimes work... use media friends again...Stolen Weapons, Uniforms....etc...

Repeat and expand....Then settle back for a very long, bloody war....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

OP asked if your government went this way so I can't relate to the masses in V but I can answer the questions for here,

Day 1 bug out why wait for a rule change that might impede my exit. My boat can't out run a coast guard rescue boat let alone anything operated by the navy so go nowbefore they receive any orders to lock anything down, go deep at least 300 miles out, and plan on a major trip to my land destination with out any contact. It's a trip I've mapped but not ever tired. 

Week 1 and Month 4-5 are thus consumed in such travel, and I arrive at my destination with a few problems that are not welcome that must be carefully managed. Issues that won't be there if I go in times of peace and order. If comms were able to convince me a stop at 3 months on land was possible it would alleviate my concerns about where I'm going permanently.

At the end of the year I'm in a situation where I need nothing from anyone and can live out my days in peace. If hatred, unacceptable governance or hoards reach that destination we go down fighting them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For me, I'm torn.
As a father and husband, I have an obligation to my family to provide for them through thick and thin.
As a red-blooded American with a mind for liberty, I would want to fight for my country.
The rub is that both would be difficult, and either would be hard to accept as my course.
If I stayed at home with my preps, we could last a few months with no external interaction, and just hope for the best.
In an environment where the military comes in and just takes supplies, I'm not sure how long any self-sustaining measures would last me. Would a private garden/crops be safe? Would livestock be safe from government seizure? For how long?

If I decided to go and join/start a resistance, I'd be leaving my family to fend for themselves. That thought would torture me daily.
Would I be able to stay in contact with them? Would I risk communication at all, at the risk of endangering my family by association with me? Political prisoners are already being jailed there, and anyone who opposed the government would certainly be a target, along with their entire family.

I hope I'd never have to make this choice, but I have a deep feeling that I already know what I would do, and it disgusts me a bit.
I *feel* that I would leave my family and seek out the fight. My reasons are logical to me, but also personal in nature.
My "logical" reason: I don't want my kids growing up under tyranny. If I'm unwilling to accept that, it's on me to make that change. Relying solely on others to do this would seem like a weak choice to me.
My personal reason: I hate bullies. I vehemently despise anyone who takes advantage of good or weak people. Preying on innocents and using force to steal the food from their children's mouths is evil.
I would find comfort in knowing that I was hunting down and killing evil people. I've never done it, and don't know how I would react afterwards, but I would be able to justify my actions in this kind of situation, even if I hated myself for doing it.
My other personal reason: This one is immature and selfish, but I don't think I could pass up the chance to be a freedom fighter in a just war that would later be spoken about through the ages, especially if it ended up being successful. I very well expect I would die, but I would take some with me before I do, and I think that would be worthy. My kids would know that their father died fighting for their free future.
The reason these disgust me is because of the feeling of abandoning my family, most likely against their will.
If the last memory I have of my family is my children screaming and my wife crying while holding them back from running after me, it would crush me. Absolutely destroy me.

Again, I NEVER want to have to make this decision.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Kauboy:
Write that in stone, because that thinking is what built the country that we would fight for, to save it from what certain people would have it become.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> For me, I'm torn.
> As a father and husband, I have an obligation to my family to provide for them through thick and thin.
> As a red-blooded American with a mind for liberty, I would want to fight for my country.
> The rub is that both would be difficult, and either would be hard to accept as my course.
> ...


Well said @Kauboy.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The answer would depend on if our military honors it's pledge to the Constitution or to the "government" which provides food to the solder and his immediate family. 

I hope the soldiers would honor their pledge to the constitution.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

John Galt said:


> The answer would depend on if our military honors it's pledge to the Constitution or to the "government" which provides food to the solder and his immediate family.
> 
> I hope the soldiers would honor their pledge to the constitution.


I'm afraid you will see a division there also.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

In a shocking turn of events, the same court that assumed all legislative powers has now reinstated the original congressional body. (source: Venezuela court reverses its congressional ?coup? | McClatchy DC)


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Donald to Madura,

You know I can't take oil from dictators and if you don't have a congress your a dictator.

Madura to Donald,

Ok



Kauboy said:


> In a shocking turn of events, the same court that assumed all legislative powers has now reinstated the original congressional body. (source: Venezuela court reverses its congressional ?coup? | McClatchy DC)


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

They could all leave and come here as refugees. God food, great culture.
And, we could go down and overthrow it, without CIA .


----------

